
The sad fate of The Printed Blog, a hybrid loaded with optimism - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/tech/the-sad-fate-of-the-printed-blog-an-idea-loaded-with-optimism
======
SwellJoe
So, this company was one of BusinessWeeks's most promising startups, or
something along those lines, last week. I laughed loudly the moment I
understood the concept, and just shook my head that _anyone_ could possibly be
that big of an idiot. When they went on to explain that the founder was nearly
out of money, was losing tens of thousands on every printing, _and_ was
planning to expand into other cities at a rapid pace, I knew this one was
heading for the dead pool. I didn't realize it would be dead before the issue
even left the news stands.

I can't believe anyone would believe "the economy" is responsible for this
business failure. Failure is responsible for this failure. A perfect storm of
failure.

